# Slim line pens



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Got some better pics of the pens for the troops. So Harry you really didn't need new glass's like I told you  The one that isn't marked is a juniper with gun metal finish.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

One word Glenmore. KOOL.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Dave they are suppose to get them on Thursday this week I hope. They are going to pass them out to the troops on Sept. 21 to the ones that are shipping out that very day the rest they will mail them to rest in Afghanistan and Iraq. Hope they come home all safe real soon.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

> Hope they come home all safe real soon.


AMEN to that Glenmore and a great job on the pens. :sold:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pens Glenmore and you are so right. Hope the come home soon.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I must apologise to you Glenmore for suggesting that you had purposely blurred the original pics. to hide mistakes, now that we have sharp images it's obvious that the pens are quite perfect, are we still friends?


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Very very nice pens . Well done and when you do it for someone else it is really special. Hope you get the recognition for this effort you poured into these pens, that you deserve. I salute you Glenmore. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys these pens 120 in all are getting passed out right to the troops they are have a ceremony on September 21 because they are getting shipped out the very next day. So I might be getting an invite to pass them out personally just have to see if they ask that would be a nice a proud tribute them. Harry I don't take pics of blemish's I through out the bad blanks.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Yet again mate great looking pens, I bet you could now do then in your sleep.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Pete that is why I'm taking a break from pens they were attacking me in dreams.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Glenmore, as you very likely know, service members like myself absolutely cherish these types of gifts. It's a very good thing to know that whether they agree with what we're doing over there or not, people still faithfully support us and care about us. Simple gestures like this can very often be just what a Marine, Soldier, Airman, Seaman, etc. needs to get through a tough spot in a tough place like Iraq or Afghanistan. I certainly salute you for your patriotism and genuine concern for us.

Thank you,

Josh the Marine


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Josh thank you. Your post means the world to me the most because you are the type that I'm supporting. A lot here know the hardships of what you men and women are going through. And me and my family and members of the forum are behind the brave people that made the commitment to defend us when it is needed so there is no need to thank me I thank you and others like you 100%. PM is sent to you from me so answer it as soon as you can.


----------

